# Campsite recommendation nr Valencia for Fallas



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Off to Spain next week and on route back want to take some friends to see the Fallas celebrations around the Valencia area.
They will be doing their first trip to Spain in a motorhome and 1 person has reduced mobilty and needs to use a mobility scooter.

Last year we joined the MCC spainish group at Gandia, camping L, Aloueria ?. So I know we could locate there and it's not to bad for getting around..
Does anyone have any other suggestions ?? Small town with Fallas along the coast and a campsite within an easy walk..


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I would suggest the aire just outside of Carcaixant then a short trip to the station (train) then go to Valencia central ,,(north) watch the fireworks in the main square at 1pm then see all the fallas around the square.
Or you could see fallas in any large town around the Valencia area.


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

We have stayed in L'aquillera twice at Christams for two weeks and enjoyed it. there's a bus to Gandia just outside the campsite and it stops in front of the railways station with frequent trains to Valencia. In my opinion, it's the best location for visiting Valencia.
Regards,
Cilka


----------



## moch (May 21, 2005)

*campsite nr Valencia*

Last year we stopped at Camping Coll Vert an ACSI site about 5 miles from Valencia. Cycle route about 100yards from site and a bus from the door. It cost about 15euros for a taxi back as the last bus is about 9pm. Have to say that at 15euros (16 this year) it was crowded and fairly basic facilities.

Mrs M


----------

